# Karajan's Beethoven Symphony Cycles — Best Sound



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Sorry if this is already a thread.

Basically I'm wondering, for each of Karajan's Beethoven Symphony Cycles, which releases have the best sound? There are so many releases that I'm getting lost.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

There must be about five from the top of my head, see Granate and Merl with their Beethoven challenges/ cycles


----------



## Knorf (Jan 16, 2020)

For the 1962 Berliner Philharmoniker cycle, definitely the Blu-ray Audio disc edition is the best those recordings have sounded in any format.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I have 4 of the cycles. The 1950s is probably best in this remastering:









If you're going for the latest 1982 cycle make sure you get the gold remastering.

The 1962 is available in various forms as it is the 1977 but the latter is general remastering


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> There must be about five from the top of my head, see Granate and Merl with their Beethoven challenges/ cycles


There's 6 now but I've yet to hear the 1966 Live Japan set - It's very expensive but top of my 'to hear' list. There are a few other thread dealing with the sound on the main 4 cycles (Phiharmonia 50s, BPO 60s, 70s and 80s). The live Japan 77 set I reviewed is very good analogue sound, if a tiny bit hissy. I'm sure others will fill you in on the best sound for the main sets.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Merl said:


> There's 6 now but I've yet to hear the 1966 Live Japan set - It's very expensive but top of my 'to hear' list. There are a few other thread dealing with the sound on the main 4 cycles (Phiharmonia 50s, BPO 60s, 70s and 80s). The live Japan 77 set I reviewed is very good analogue sound, if a tiny bit hissy. I'm sure others will fill you in on the best sound for the main sets.


I was paying attention though


----------

